# Title tag



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Why does T-shirt Hell's title appear as "T-Shirt Hell" on Google, but when you go to the site, it appears as:

Funny t-shirts, Funny shirts, Crazy t-shirts, Crazy shirts, Cool t-shirts, Cool shirts

Isn't google supposed to use what's inside the title tag as the title in the search results?


----------



## Pinkoma.Com (Aug 12, 2005)

No, Google will use what's inside the title tag, plus the first text it can read only if you do not inlucde a description tag in your HTML. Below is and excerpt from T-Shirt Hell's
website:

Title for browser window:
Funny t-shirts, Funny shirts, Crazy t-shirts, Crazy shirts,
Cool t-shirts, Cool shirts
Description of content for search engines:



Anthony


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Google also sometimes uses the title and description from the dmoz directory.


----------

